# dreamweaver problem: images not showing up



## amontes (Mar 20, 2007)

Hello all,
I am having problems with the images showing up on my website. I am new to this. One thing I have learned from this forum is that there are so many answers here if you just ask. So anyways I am using dreamweaver, and I dont really have my website completely set up but I am having problems with the images on my website showing up on the browser. I figured you guys would most likely be able to help, thanks so much in advance.


----------



## aries (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: dreamweaver problem*



amontes said:


> Hello all,
> I am having problems with the images showing up on my website. I am new to this. One thing I have learned from this forum is that there are so many answers here if you just ask. So anyways I am using dreamweaver, and I dont really have my website completely set up but I am having problems with the images on my website showing up on the browser. I figured you guys would most likely be able to help, thanks so much in advance.


Somrtimes it takes a while before they appear on a site after uploading them..
Did it say they uploaded ok?


----------



## amontes (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: dreamweaver problem*

yes, it stated that uploads were successful, when I was building the website I would test it and everything seemed to come out fine. Now that I went and got a host the images are not there


----------



## camconcay (May 14, 2006)

*Re: dreamweaver problem*

check your path - if you don't set up Dreamweaver completely when developing a new site it will default all the paths to images to your local machine instead of the correct path on your actual site - what is the link to your site and I'll take a look if I can


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: dreamweaver problem*

When you look at your website online, right click on the images (or where they are supposed to be) and check out the "Properties". 

That will tell you where the browser is looking for the image. Many times it gets accidentally left as linked to your home computer instead of a location on your server. 

So like Steve said, check the paths to the images


----------



## Calibrated (Oct 26, 2006)

Try using the Firefox web browser, then get a plugin called Web Developer Toolbar. This is like Dreamweaver, but is _*FREE *_and works directly from your browser so you can make alterations to your site that are only temporary. If you like what you see it has on option to save the file, then upload it to your real site and its done.

It has a tool to check for broken images...and so much more. With two clicks it will tell you all the images that are missing from every page and give you a printable report. It also can validate all code from CSS to the html.

I also have Dreamweaver and Fireworks but almost never use them since adding the web developer tool bar. Its great because you can see the site as it really appears in your browser.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Calibrated said:


> Try using the Firefox web browser, then get a plugin called Web Developer Toolbar. This is like Dreamweaver, but is _*FREE *_and works directly from your browser so you can make alterations to your site that are only temporary. If you like what you see it has on option to save the file, then upload it to your real site and its done.
> 
> It has a tool to check for broken images...and so much more. With two clicks it will tell you all the images that are missing from every page and give you a printable report. It also can validate all code from CSS to the html.
> 
> I also have Dreamweaver and Fireworks but almost never use them since adding the web developer tool bar. Its great because you can see the site as it really appears in your browser.


Holy smokes that sounds like a cool add-on. Getting that right now


----------



## Calibrated (Oct 26, 2006)

Well, if your a "_*hardcore*_" developer you may wish to use the Firebug plugin for Firefox. Check it here. https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1843


This allows for *deep inspection* and editing of all web code. Just make sure to "disable" it when just using your Firefox to brows the web or it will make your browser slow as sin.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Calibrated said:


> Well, if your a "_*hardcore*_" developer you may wish to use the Firebug plugin for Firefox. Check it here. https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1843
> 
> 
> This allows for *deep inspection* and editing of all web code. Just make sure to "disable" it when just using your Firefox to brows the web or it will make your browser slow as sin.


Nah, I'm not hardcore. More like squishy soft core of a developer  

That web developer toolbar is great though. I've already used it to find an image on a secure page. I was having a hard time finding out which image was still linked via http:// instead of https://


----------



## amontes (Mar 20, 2007)

I tried the firefox and nothing, but I got it working, it was because I had a incorrect path, you guys are the greatest. Thanks once again


----------

